# Help! Discharge during 2ww - is this normal?



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am currently about 1 week into the 2ww and for the last couple of days have been getting some vaginal discharge (cloudy, stretchy - sorry tmi!!). I am trying not to worry but cant help wondering if this is normal, especially since i am inserting pessaries rectally. I dont think its an infection or anything as I have no other symptoms.

Does this mean AF is approaching? This is my second ivf and I dont remember experiencing anything like this before. I still have a week before I can test. Has anyone experienced anything similar? Please help!

Mondane xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am about the same point as you Mondane - week till OTD. Discharge apparently is very normal, so I really wouldn't worry!     I am also analysing everything and telling myself not to worry!!   it is so hard not to look at everything. 

Are you on pessaries etc. as well? 

Good luck
Tiny x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

i had discharge in 2ww. Started off being jelly like then changed to milky white discharge. I got a bfp on 1st oct. I was askin same thing on my 2ww but didn't really find any answers then i found a book that said in early pg there is an increase in vaginal discharge. Luv Tracy x


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats tracy on your bfp     May you have a wonderful pregnancy  

thank you Tiny and Tracy for responding. I feel a lot more positive now. I am into the second week of the 2ww and its so much more tense than the first! I cant think about anything else! I am trying to keep going as 'normal', ie, visiting friends, going shopping, light housework etc but my mind is always in the same place   

Tiny, how are you coping?


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello again girls

Congrats Tracy i'm so pleased for you  .  I to have been getting a lot of creamy discharge which I don't remember getting during any other 2ww, i feel constantly wet..............could it be     I think im at same stage as Tiny and Mondane I on test on 10 Oct,  fingers crossed for us all.

nics xx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

I would say that discharge is a good sign, let me know when you all get your BFP's.  The next long wait is waiting for your first scan. luv Tracy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI

It's completely normal to get cervical mucus during 2ww.  Your cervical mucus (which is different to vaginal discharge as produced by cervix !) is determined by varying levels of hormones through cycle....higher oestrogen before ovulation, progesterone after.  During IVF you'll have had even higher levels of these hormones.

The cyclogest (or whatever progesterone support you're on) will cause an increase in cervical mucus....and if you were to become pg, this would go towards becoming the cervical plug.

Plus, the HCG trigger injection you had before EC can cause pregnancy like symptoms, so again can cause increased cervical mucus.

Here's some info on progesterone side effects...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Fingers crossed it's a good sign for you but it is completely normal.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

